# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  (لا يسلم الذي رأيت حتى يسلم حمار الخطاب )

## ابن يوسف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



جاء في كتاب (صحيح السيرة النبوية - محمد ناصر الدين الألباني) عن إسلام أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه :



قال ابن إسحاق : ولما قدم عمرو بن العاص وعبدالله بن أبي ربيعة على قريش ، ولم يدركوا ما طلبوا من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وردهم النجاشي بما يكرهون ، وأسلم عمر بن الخطاب ، وكان رجلاً ذا شكيمة لا يرام ما وراء ظهره ؛ امتنع به أصحاب رسول الله وبحمزة ؛ حتى غاظوا قريشاً .


فكان عبدالله بن مسعود يقول : ما كنا نقدر على أن نصلي عند الكعبة حتى أسلم عمر ، فلما أسلم عمر قاتل قريشاً حتى صلى عند الكعبة وصلينا معه .


قلت : وثبت في (صحيح البخاري) عن ابن مسعود أنه قال : ما زلنا أعزة منذ أسلم عمر بن الخطاب .



وقال زياد البكائي : حدثني مسعر بن كدام عن سعد بن إبراهيم قال : قال ابن مسعود : إن إسلام عمر كان فتحاً ، وإن هجرته كانت نصراً ، وإن إمارته كانت رحمة ، ولقد كنا وما نصلي عند الكعبة حتى أسلم عمر ، فلما اسلم عمر ؛ قاتل قريشاً حتى صلى عند الكعبة ، وصلينا معه .



قال ابن إسحاق : وكان إسلام عمر بعد خروج من خرج من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الحبشة .


حدثني عبدالرحمن بن الحارث بن عبدالله بن عياش بن أبي ربيعة عن عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن عامر بن ربيعة (عن أبيه) عن أمي أم عبدالله بنت أبي حثمة قالت : والله ؛ إنا لنترحل إلى أرض الحبشة ، وقد ذهب عامر في بعض حاجتنا ، إذ أقبل عمر ، فوقف وهو على شركه ، فقالت : وكنا نلقى منه أذى لنا وشدة علينا.


قالت : فقال : إنه للانطلاق يا أم عبدالله ؟


قلت : نعم ؛ والله لنخرجن في أرض من أرض الله إذا آذيتمونا وقهرتمونا ، حتى يجعل الله لنا مخرجاً .


قالت : فقال : صحبكم الله . ورأيت له رقة لم أكن أراها ، ثم أنصرف وقد أحزنه فيما أرى خروجنا .


قالت : فجاء عامر بحاجتنا تلك ، فقلت له : يا أبا عبيدالله ، لو رايت عمر آنفاً ورقته وحزنه علينا .


قال : أطمعتِ في إسلامه ؟


قالت : قلت : نعم .


قال : لا يسلم الذي رأيت حتى يسلم حمار الخطاب


قالت : يأساً منه لما كان يرى من غلظته وقسوته على الإسلام .


قال ابن اسحاق : وحدثني نافع مولى ابن عمر عن ابن عمر قال :


لما أسلم عمر قال : أي قريش أنقل للحديث؟


فقيل له : جميل بن معمر الجمحي.


فغدا عليه. قال عبدالله : وغدوت أتبع أثره ، وأنظر ما يفعل ، وأنا غلام أعقل كلما رأيت ، حتى جاءه فقال له : أعلمت يا جميل! اني أسلمت ودخلت في دين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم؟


قال : ؛ فوالله ما راجعه حتى قام يجر رداءه ، واتبعه عمر ، واتبعته أنا ، حتى قام على باب المسجد صرخ بأعلى صوته : يا معشر قريش (وهم في أنديتهم حول الكعبة) .. ألا إن ابن الخطاب قد صبأ.


قال : يقول عمر من خلفه : كذب ، ولكني قد أسلمت ، وشهدت أن لا إله إلا الله ، وأن محمداً رسول الله ، وثاروا إليه فما برح يقاتلهم ويقاتلونه حتى قامت الشمس على رؤوسهم.


قال : وطلح فقعد ، وقاموا على رأسه وهو يقول :


افعلوا ما بدا لكم ، فأحلف بالله ؛ أن لو قد كنا ثلاثمائة رجل لقد تركناها لكم ، أو تركتموها لنا.


قال : فبينما هم على ذلك ؛ إذ أقبل شيخ من قريش - عليه حلة حبرة وقميص موشى - حتى وقف عليهم ، فقال : ما شأنكم ؟!


فقالوا : صبأ عمر!


قال : فمه ؛ رجل اختار لنفسه أمراً ؛ فماذا تريدون؟! أترون بني عدي يسلمون لكم صاحبهم هكذا؟! خلوا عن الرجل.


قال : فوالله ؛ لكأنما كانوا ثوبا كشط عنه.


قال : فقلت لأبي بعد أن هاجر إلى (المدينة) : يا أبت ، من الرجل الذي زجر القوم عنك بـــ (مكة) يوم أسلمت وهم يقاتلونك ؟


قال : ذاك أي بني (العاص بن وائل السهمي) ..


عن ابن عمر أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (اللهم أعز الإسلام بأحب هذين الرجلين إليك : بأبي جهل ، أو بعمر بن الخطاب) ، قال : فكان أحبهما إليه عمر.


وعن ابن عباس قال : أول من جهر بالإسلام عمر بن الخطاب.



وعن عمر أنه أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله! إني لا أدع مجلساً جلسته في الكفر إلا أعلنت فيه الإسلام ..


فأتى المسجد ، وفيه بطون قريش متحلقة ، فجعل يعلن الإسلام ، ويشهد أن لا إله إلا الله ، وأن محمداً رسول الله.

----------

